# 1.2 Ohm OCC coils dry hits



## theyettie (14/9/15)

Ola.

I've had my subtank mini now for two weeks, started it off with the 0.5 ohm stock coil. Loved it!! It has since died, so I installed the 1.2 ohm coil that comes with the device yesterday morning. I've had three (horrible) dry hits in just over 24hours. Not cool!! I didn't have one with the 0.5 ohm. It's as if it doesn't saturate fast enough for my chain vaping. It's on an iStick 30W @ 4.6V (16.2W). If I turn down the power, I get mediocre cloud and I'm too scared to crank it up for fear of more dry hits... Advise?


----------



## shaunnadan (14/9/15)

did you prime the coil 1st before using it by dropping in a few drops of juice directly onto the coils and then installing it onto the base?


----------



## shaunnadan (14/9/15)

have you tried to rewick-rebuild your 0.5 occ coil. its very easy and there are tons of youtube videos on how to do this.


----------



## theyettie (14/9/15)

Yip, I do with each refill, but this happens when I've vaped about a quarter of the tank. I've now started taking dry hits just to get better saturation before giving it power. I'll give the rebuilding a go. The 1.2's are crappy coils IMO. Thanks for your input, much appreciated!


----------



## BansheeZA (14/9/15)

I rebuilt the original 1.2 ohm after it died with a 5 wrap 26g with a 2.4mm id and keep the voltage between 4 and 4.5 volt. Just rewick every week and Im good to go. Could not get the rewick on the original 1.2 to work for me

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/9/15)

theyettie said:


> Yip, I do with each refill, but this happens when I've vaped about a quarter of the tank. I've now started taking dry hits just to get better saturation before giving it power. I'll give the rebuilding a go. The 1.2's are crappy coils IMO. Thanks for your input, much appreciated!



i never used the 1.2 coils. mine were brand new in the box until i broke them apart and redid them again as my own 0.5 coils

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## theyettie (14/9/15)

Thanks guys. Rebuilding it is. Have a good one!


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> have you tried to rewick-rebuild your 0.5 occ coil. its very easy and there are tons of youtube videos on how to do this.


i looked at it myself yesterday its not the same design as the the occ coils on youtube just as well just make coils for the rba but i do like the vertical coils they work very well


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

theyettie said:


> Ola.
> 
> I've had my subtank mini now for two weeks, started it off with the 0.5 ohm stock coil. Loved it!! It has since died, so I installed the 1.2 ohm coil that comes with the device yesterday morning. I've had three (horrible) dry hits in just over 24hours. Not cool!! I didn't have one with the 0.5 ohm. It's as if it doesn't saturate fast enough for my chain vaping. It's on an iStick 30W @ 4.6V (16.2W). If I turn down the power, I get mediocre cloud and I'm too scared to crank it up for fear of more dry hits... Advise?


as i understand it the ohm coil is made for low power vapes and mouth to lung hits mine also gave me a few dry hits and moved onto the rda


----------



## theyettie (14/9/15)

Ya know I didn't think of that, well done. But MTL hits was great when I just quit, I love the lung hits, so I'll transform this bad boy tonight or build myself something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eyeball (14/9/15)

Just use the RDA deck that you got with the subtank mini and build your own coil


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

I wicked the installed coil in the RBA deck last night, first attempt not too flash, so I did it over... properly, but now it leaks a bit. I chucked the 50/50 juice now and refilled with a 70/30 juice to see if the thicker juice sorts out the problem.


----------

